# Installer in Tampa area?



## jrsmiles (May 28, 2010)

I'd love to spend 96 hours this weekend installing all of these parts sitting on the floor in my office, but I'm not as much of a DIY'er as I thought I was. Can anyone recommend a place in the area who will install the following equipment to my liking, without bashing up my car? I don't have the time to spend on it, and I'm not that experienced, so I'd like to keep my car looking normal and put back together like it's supposed to be!

I know of a few shops I'm going to avoid like the plague, and another where I will never step foot in again due to a horrible service experience a few years ago. I haven't been in wasting their time and advice, I've picked all of my equipment based on stuff I had from prior cars, and stuff borrowed from buddies that they aren't using. I just need an installer. 

I'm talking to one local shop now that I get a good feeling from, but still haven't seen any of their work and I'm not sold on them yet. They are offering to do it at a fairly reasonable price. 

My install is pretty straightforward. 

2007 Acura TL-S Stock Navi HU 
JBL MS-8
JL 300/4
JL 500/1
Image Dynamics XS-65 Components ran active
Custom built fiberglass sub enclosure for a JL 10w6v2
I have a 1/0 Knuconceptz dual amp kit and will get whatever other wiring I need RCAs/Speaker etc...

I'd like new speaker wire ran from the amps, but would settle with the stock wires if it's a total PITA. 

I have a bulk pack of Dynamat to seal my doors and deaden my panels, plus to use anywhere else I may need it. 

Anyone up to the task? Any one recommend someone who is up to the task?

I'll pay!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

If you up for a small drive contact Steve Head A.K.A Audionutz up in Ocala


----------

